
Ask HN: Who is looking for interest-based friends? - elamje
Lately I haven’t had as much interaction with people that have the same interests and passions as me. Today I want to change that.<p>Following the form of Who is Hiring, etc, I’m curious who would be willing to post:
&lt;name&gt; | &lt;list of passions&gt; | &lt;best contact method&gt;. This way people can control+F to look for others to chat with about their favorite things. I’ll start.
======
elamje
John | Clojure, .Net Blazor, Equity Options, Finance | email in profile, or
twitter dm @elamje

------
dvdhnt
David | Pro Wrestling, Parenting, TV & Film, Comedy, JavaScript, SQL | Twitter
@dav1dhunt

